# stimulus package



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

If the stimulis package is ment to stimulate the economy i think that people should be encouraged to buy american. So don't buy a Sony play station 3, or a Nintendo wii, because those are not American companies, so the way i see it there are only two affordable things to get that are made in America, either an Xbox 360, or better yet, a fire arm!


sorry, just a little thought i had while driving some errends today and thinkin about that bonus money.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We're taking the money and going here for a weekend in May. http://greatwolflodge.com/Locations/Williamsburg/explore.aspx

Edit: We were going to take the trip any way, just earmarking this money to pay for it instead of pulling it out of an account.

We realized that all our "vacations" the past few years involved basically us just visiting family and we (our direct family) never did anything by ourselves. So we're getting away, just the 4 of us, for a couple days.

Whatever is left over, will go to pay bills.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, along with some other money I've been saving FOREVER, I might try and finally convince my wife that the $14000 necissary to purchase an MP5 ClassIII is worth it. I might also end up needing all that money to pull something rather large and uncomfortable out of my 'you know what' after I bring up the subject again. Wifes have a funny way of meaning "no" the first time.

Either way, I'll probably spend it on a gun.

Zhur


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm buying carpet (the wife's idea) and accessories for my Buckmark plus a new wolff spring and rod for my S&W Sigma.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Well, along with some other money I've been saving FOREVER, I might try and finally convince my wife that the $14000 necissary to purchase an MP5 ClassIII is worth it. I might also end up needing all that money to pull something rather large and uncomfortable out of my 'you know what' after I bring up the subject again. Wifes have a funny way of meaning "no" the first time.
> 
> Either way, I'll probably spend it on a gun.
> 
> Zhur


Fourteen thousand? Dollars? Damn, I thought I had expensive taste.

I nearly keeled over when my wife agreed to "float" me extra $150 out of household funds I needed to buy FHF's XD (if his guy from work passes on it). I'd need to have a place to live arranged before I asked her for $14k to spend on a gun! You're a brave man! :smt1099


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

This stimulus package is garbage...if our government would invest the same amount into building bridges, hospitals, schools, and other public works it would provide jobs for tens of thousands of people. Im a union electrician and were struggling to keep ourselves busy because our government has stopped spending on public work projects, I dont know about you but Id rather have a job and steady paycheck then a one time only government hand out...Now a days its too hard to buy american, buy a chevy truck and your money is paying workers in Mexico, buy a Toyota truck and your money may go to Japaneese pockets, but at least they are employing union autoworkers here in America...Its a lose/lose situation if you ask me, and unfortunatly most people dont see it like this and just want their hand out...and that is why this country is going straight to hell


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Please remember all, that this money will be taxed next year. You are receiving this as income for 2008 with no withholdings. Remember to put 20% - 25% away (into a CD) to pay for this next year if you usually "Pay" at tax time. If you receive a refund back annually, be prepared to reduce next year's tax return by at least 25% of the amount of your Stimulus Payout !!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Giving" us the stimulus payment is a sort of fraud.
We paid it into government coffers as our income tax. Then, they doled it back out to us. But doing all that taking-in and doling-out costs money: paper, printing, clerical time, computer time, _etc_.
It would've been far, far better if the government had just given us a temporary tax deduction this year, and merely left the money in our hands in the first place. Certainly, it would've cost us taxpayers a whole lot less, so the temporary deduction could've been somewhat larger than the dole payout is going to be.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

SigShooter, no offense is intended here, only a point of discussion as I would like to better understand your point.

I do not live in an area where there are unions, but I have family that does. Their repeated complaints are that everything costs more because of the demands for increases in pay made by Unions. (Again, looking for insight here, this is just what I've been told) They believe that jobs are rolling out of that area based on the fact that the end user can no longer afford to pay the rates that Unions dictate. That being said, Union rates for plumbers, carpenters, iron workers are almost double that where I live. Granted, so is the cost of living, but isn't that driven just as much by how much people make as it is the other way around? 

I guess my question is, is it possible that the outflux of jobs in certain areas is related to higher wage demands moreso than outsourcing or is the outsourcing of jobs a result of the higher wage demands?

I live in an area where the want of steady work is non existant. I have a steady well paying job, but that wage will probably not increase over the next 5-10 years. The stability is more important that financial gain or increase. The stimulus package will help me and others in this area because we are, for the most part going to be spending it in this area. There is merit to ensuring that it is spent on US made goods, I heartily agree. I just worry that prices go up, because people demand to make more, and people demand more because prices are going up, a cycle of demonic preportions indeed. Thanks in advance.

Zhurdan


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Giving" us the stimulus payment is a sort of fraud.
> We paid it into government coffers as our income tax. Then, they doled it back out to us. But doing all that taking-in and doling-out costs money: paper, printing, clerical time, computer time, _etc_.
> It would've been far, far better if the government had just given us a temporary tax deduction this year, and merely left the money in our hands in the first place. Certainly, it would've cost us taxpayers a whole lot less, so the temporary deduction could've been somewhat larger than the dole payout is going to be.


not only that, once we get the money we have to pay tax on it again...what is that a tax tax???


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Please remember all, that this money will be taxed next year. You are receiving this as income for 2008 with no withholdings. Remember to put 20% - 25% away (into a CD) to pay for this next year if you usually "Pay" at tax time. If you receive a refund back annually, be prepared to reduce next year's tax return by at least 25% of the amount of your Stimulus Payout !!!


No, you wont be taxed on it as 2008 income. You've already been taxed on it in 2007. It's your/my/our money they are giving back to us. Just like you dont get taxed on your tax refund, you wont get taxed on this stimulus check either.

Oh and hello, this is my first post on this site even though I joined a couple of months ago. I really enjoy this site.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Slick said:


> No, you wont be taxed on it as 2008 income. You've already been taxed on it in 2007. It's your/my/our money they are giving back to us. Just like you dont get taxed on your tax refund, you wont get taxed on this stimulus check either.
> 
> Oh and hello, this is my first post on this site even though I joined a couple of months ago. I really enjoy this site.


Welcome to the forum!

And you're right. My wife's uncle, our accountant, has assured me that we will not be taxed on this next year. 
*
FROM THE IRS WEBSITE*
http://www.irs.gov/newsroom/article/0,,id=179181,00.html

*Q. Is my Stimulus Payment taxable?*
A. No. You will not owe tax on your payment when you file your 2008 federal income tax return. But you should keep a copy of the IRS letter you receive later this year listing the amount of your payment.
*Q. If my Stimulus Payment is not going to affect my 2008 tax refund or increase the tax I owe next year, why is it I need to retain the letter that lists how much I received? *
A. In the event you do not qualify for the full amount on your 2007 return but you do on your 2008 return, you will need to have the letter as a record of the amount you previously received. _[New 4/11/08]_
*Q. Will the payment I receive in 2008 reduce my 2008 refund or increase the amount I owe for 2008?*
A. No, the Stimulus Payment will not reduce your refund or increase the amount you owe when you file your 2008 return.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Giving" us the stimulus payment is a sort of fraud.
> We paid it into government coffers as our income tax.


+1 :smt023

After 8 years of screwing up the economy, civil rights and our international reputation as good guys, what exactly is being 'stimulated?'

It _is_ an election year.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't figure out how to spend this money in good concience. 

We're (as a country) spending TRILLIONS of $$$ more than we take in from the tax payers (us). So in effect, we're borrowing money from the Chinese, the Saudis and whoever else is floating our national debt so our a$$ hole politicians can try and make us forget how much of a financial hole the've put us into. :smt076

While you're spending this nice little chunk of change, just remember that all you're doing is helping to put us as a country a little bit further in the red. Its a loan, plain and simple. A loan that we won't ever have to pay back. But our kids and their kids are going to have a heck of a time trying to function when they're trying to get ahead with our feel-good debt hanging around their necks like an anchor. :smt076

I have a feeling that my check is going into savings. I don't think the worst of our financial mess has hit yet, and cash in the bank is going to help me sleep a little better at night.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

invest it in gold...better late then never


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Slick and Todd,

Good catch on the non taxable alteration that was signed into law as the bill revision went through post 4/11. Prior to that (when I filed in early February) there was no provision to exclude this stimulus from being considered 2008 income and my accountant set aside appropriate funds to cover just in case. If you read the original document and subsequent revisions, you will understand what an awful group of lawmakers currently preside over this country. It is a disgrace. There is so little or no forethought to the consequences of their actions. 

Look at the responses on this forum. Most of us understand this as the sham it really is.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> If you read the original document and subsequent revisions, you will understand what an awful group of lawmakers currently preside over this country.





Dsig1 said:


> Look at the responses on this forum. Most of us understand this as the sham it really is.


So are you saying that because I'm going to use the money for a trip that I was going to take, economic stimulus money or not, that I don't understand how bad the politicians in the country are or the ramifications of this money being dolled out to everyone???

Please clarify your comments and their intent.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Todd said:


> So are you saying that because I'm going to use the money for a trip that I was going to take, economic stimulus money or not, that I don't understand how bad the politicians in the country are or the ramifications of this money being dolled out to everyone???
> 
> Please clarify your comments and their intent.


No way my friend. I am a capitalist and money is money. Spend it as you will. A trip will provide much needed influx to the travel and tourism industries and will perform the use of the stimulus as intended. BTW, I took the family to Great Wolf Lodge in PA last February and it was a blast.










I do hope that everyone understands the terrible state of politics in this country. Most of our politicians have little, ethical business backgrounds and they have no idea how to run a business unit let alone manage billions of dollars that they will not stand accountable for in the future. The guiding principles of the Sarbanes-Oxley act regulate financial standards and provide oversight for all US public owned companies except for one; the US Govenment!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SigShooter127 said:


> This stimulus package is garbage...if our government would invest the same amount into building bridges, hospitals, schools, and other public works *it would provide jobs for tens of thousands of Illegal Mexicans*.


I fixed it for you... :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I will be using mine to pay for a tank of gas come June when I go to Iowa for my sons wedding.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm paying bills with it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought an AR upper receiver/barrel assembly from a friend with mine.

HE'S probably going to pay bills with most of it, and the rest will end up being used at the local strip club.

Gives the term "Stimulus Package" a whole new meaning, eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know what I'll spend it on, or if we'll just save it. But I generally buy what I see as the best product for the job, regardless of nation of manufacture. My car was made by Honda, I think my TV came from Japan, my Glocks and Steyr were made in Austria, my KelTecs, shotgun and holsters in the USA, cigars came from Central America and the Caribbean. My current wine inventory comes from all over the world, from California to Argentina to Europe.

I have no problem taking my tax money back from the government. It's _my_ money, not theirs.

Hadn't thought about spending it in the strip club, but that's a fine idea. I wonder if they will send me the rebate in singles. :mrgreen:


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

js said:


> I fixed it for you... :smt023


No Einstien, here in Califorina we have laws against illegals on public works jobs, this is not a right to work state and in order to work on a job with government fundind you HAVE to have a contract with the union...all those right to work states with weak unions are the ones keeping all the illegals fat and fed...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Obviously we've hit on a touchy subject with this thread. Feel free to express your views, but let's keep it civil and do it without the name calling. I'm sure there are more people that would like to chime in on this one, so let's do our best to keep the thread open.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I have NO problem accepting the money either. If the government spends itself into the red dolling money out to loafers and bureaucracies it's not my problem. I'm already taxed around 40%. I don't see this as greedy on my part. Bottom line - the government has PLENTY of money, and if all the worthless spending was cut out we'd be in a surplus. 

SigShooter127, why do you think it's the government's responsibility to give you work? I mean no disrespect, I'm sure you are a talented individual, but the government can't spend money on everything. If your services are not needed by the general market, perhaps a change is needed. How much does your union president make anyway?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

There have been some posts in this thread about Federal waste. I'd like to bring member's attention to the pork sneakily stuffed in the bills passed by the federal legislature.



> In fiscal year 2008, Congress stuffed 11,610 projects (the second highest total ever) worth $17.2 billion into the 12 appropriations bills. That is a 337 percent increase over the 2,658 projects in fiscal year 2007, and a 30 percent increase over the $13.2 billion total in fiscal year 2007. Alaska led the nation with $556 in pork per capita ($380 million total), followed by Hawaii with $221 ($283 million) and North Dakota with $208 ($133 million). CAGW has identified $271 billion in total pork since 1991.
> 
> For the first time, the names of members of Congress were added to the projects. The top three porkers were members of the Senate Appropriations Committee, beginning with Ranking Member Thad Cochran (R-Miss.) with $892 million; Senator Ted Stevens (R-Alaska) with $469 million; and Senator Richard Shelby (R-Ala.) with $465 million.


http://www.cagw.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=11350

And this is after the 1-23-2007 state of the union address that castigated congress for wasteful earmarks.

Aside from the billions of dollars and sheer number of earmarks, there is all the labor involved to get an earmark inserted into bills.



> Members of Congress request that earmarks be placed in particular bills. The language used is often written by lobbyists who have been hired to obtain the federal funding for a project from a particular legislator. , Some members of Congress offer online "Appropriations Request Forms" where an earmark-seeker can send their request for funds directly to the member's office. But for most this is still a highly secretive process.


http://www.sunlightfoundation.com/earmarksFAQ

Now if only our representatives put as much effort into things that really matter, ie, the economy, the Iraq War, infrastructure repair and enforcing laws already on the books.

Unfortunately, the only jokers who constantly stand up for election are the same idiots who take 2 weeks to decide to build a fence and 6 months to pick the color.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SigShooter127 said:


> No Einstien, here in Califorina we have laws against illegals on public works jobs, this is not a right to work state and in order to work on a job with government fundind you HAVE to have a contract with the union...all those right to work states with weak unions are the ones keeping all the illegals fat and fed...


Holy f*cking sh*t!!! you mean to tell me there are no illegal mexicans working on construction sites or doing road work in California!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

SigShooter127 said:


> No Einstien, here in Califorina we have laws against illegals on public works jobs, this is not a right to work state and in order to work on a job with government fundind you HAVE to have a contract with the union...all those right to work states with weak unions are the ones keeping all the illegals fat and fed...


Do you really think the union does you any good? If you are lousy at your job, then it probably does. In a union everyone gets their turn. If you are good at your job, it doesn't matter because you have to wait in line behind everyone else if you want to advance. Unions cost companies big money and do no favors for good employees.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

Snowman said:


> Do you really think the union does you any good? If you are lousy at your job, then it probably does. In a union everyone gets their turn. If you are good at your job, it doesn't matter because you have to wait in line behind everyone else if you want to advance. Unions cost companies big money and do no favors for good employees.


Obviously you've never been in one...Bad workers are at the back of the line just like anywhere else. And the only "money" unions cost employers goes towards worker benifits. Do you have a pension??? Not unless you work for a really big company, and if you do and your not organized your missing it. I worked in the non-union field for almost ten years, and in the four years that I've been organized I've already seen the benifit...It's people who think like you that are keeping the standard of living of working people down, letting the contractors keep all the money your working for.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

js said:


> Holy f*cking sh*t!!! you mean to tell me there are no illegal mexicans working on construction sites or doing road work in California!


Not on a job with a union PLA...and if they are on one, their empolyers have to pay union wages and union benifits, so that being so it dosent make much sence to have an unskilled illegal working instead of a schooled, trained union hand...thats the negotiating power we have in califorina...ALL road work is contracted out at union rates, or preformed by CalTrans, no illegals working there...All Schools, hospitals, prisons, all public works are bid out like that...Its the small comercial and residential non-union jobs that harbor illegals, its general contractors that hire non-union help to save a buck...I've worked for those rat contractors where Im the only english speaking electrician on the job. I dont deal with that anymore, I work with qualified personel. Cant speak for other trades, but I can say if your state isn't pro-union, then your missing on a constitutional right to organize and negotiate as a whole instead of having someone who is willing to lower his standard of living just to take your job...this is why we are still struggling as a working class, because people cant just get their sh*t together and tell their employers they want more.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I know I'll be stimulating the economy with my package...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Already had the lower and the Leupold scope; the upper and "add-ons" was the stimulus purchase:










Now for some more bolt-on gadgets... :mrgreen:


----------

